# Attention Wombats



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I wonder which of you the gorilla will visit this week.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't see any DC codes...maybe he is making an in person appearance?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

It might just be a grumpy-ass semi-secret sneak attack with barely any previous notice...maybe?


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

watch out for dan's stinky finger!!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok that's funny as hell. I choked on my cigar when the pic popped up.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Ok that's funny as hell. I choked on my cigar when the pic popped up.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

meatcake said:


> I don't see any DC codes...maybe he is making an in person appearance?












1ZX0015X0x8086x9x4


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> 1ZX0015X0x8086x9x4


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> View attachment 40128


pfffft who said it's you?


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> pfffft who said it's you?


You attack one of us you attack all of us....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Ok that's funny as hell. I choked on my cigar when the pic popped up.


Reminds me of "anywhich way but loose"


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> You attack one of us you attack all of us....


I heard there's some dissent in your ranks... just saying. You may have two turncoats.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I heard there's some dissent in your ranks... just saying. You may have two turncoats.


I know a couple Wombats want to be your lap dog. I'm not worried about it though...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I heard there's some dissent in your ranks... just saying. You may have two turncoats.


Now ur just making shit up. Pathetic. Pfft


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> I know a couple Wombats want to be your lap dog. I'm not worried about it though...


What's the phrase. Keep your friends close but your enemies closer. We have infiltrated the gorilla den so to speak


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Ok throwing my hat officially in the ring. Here goes...
> 
> 1. Explain why you want or should be my next apprentice:
> Because I already cause quite a ruckus. Might as well take the opportunity to help focus my rage/grumpiness into creative destruction. I see poo throwing in my future.
> ...





Koach Kuku said:


> 1. Explain why you want or should be my next apprentice.
> Because I am the definition of a true noob and I want to learn.
> 
> 2. Explain why you're on the path of grumpy, or feel you would benefit from becoming grumpy.
> ...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> What's the phrase. Keep your friends close but your enemies closer. We have infiltrated the gorilla den so to speak


How close are you trying to get buddy???


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

These threads are more entertaining than the bombs. Gotta love the intarwebs.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> How close are you trying to get buddy???


Think "inglorious bastards" close.
Matt your the guy with the bat. I will be brad Pitt. Lol


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol this is outstanding...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh wombats, I thought of getting a wombat leather hat to taunt you with.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Think "inglorious bastards" close.
> Matt your the guy with the bat. I will be brad Pitt. Lol


Just make sure 2 people don't end up in the grave...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

on an unrelated note....

Thank you for ordering from XXX.com ! Below is your order confirmation for your recent order. You will receive another email once your order has been shipped.

Confirmation Number : 54335541


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> on an unrelated note....
> 
> Thank you for ordering from XXX.com ! Below is your order confirmation for your recent order. You will receive another email once your order has been shipped.
> 
> Confirmation Number : 54335541


Ahh the pr0n bomb. Dirty pool old man.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> on an unrelated note....
> 
> Thank you for ordering from XXX.com ! Below is your order confirmation for your recent order. You will receive another email once your order has been shipped.
> 
> Confirmation Number : 54335541


So you're playing dirty. Ok that's cool


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> So you're playing dirty. Ok that's cool


something like that


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

lol wut?

Shipping Information: Shipping Method: Order Number:
XXXX WOMBAT
9XXX CXXXXO VXXXX
APT XXXX
SXX XXXXXO, TX XXXX PP - 1ST CLASS 07843425.00


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> lol wut?
> 
> Shipping Information: Shipping Method: Order Number:
> XXXX WOMBAT
> ...


Not it!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> lol wut?
> 
> Shipping Information: Shipping Method: Order Number:
> XXXX WOMBAT
> ...


yeah that's not totally obvious..... Ok buddy I got you... I remember your fiance might get hit in the cross fire though...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> lol wut?Shipping Information: Shipping Method: Order Number:XXXX WOMBAT9XXX CXXXXO VXXXXAPT XXXXSXX XXXXXO, TX XXXX PP - 1ST CLASS 07843425.00


It better not be gay p0tn.... I have a stable to clean out if it is...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> It better not be gay p0tn.... I have a stable to clean out if it is...


I predict gorilla pr0n. 
Either way you can't stop the mail from cumming. 
Get it! Bwahahaha

And yes. Dan will pay dearly.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I predict gorilla pr0n.
> Either way you can't stop the mail from cumming.
> Get it! Bwahahaha
> 
> And yes. Dan will pay dearly.


Yes he will but retaliation of the highest degree will take time. Remember revenge is a dish better served cold...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Crap I'm getting old, I forgot to remove the TX....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

*wonders if they were smart enough to realize there are two boxes coming*


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

hardcz said:


> *wonders if they were smart enough to realize there are two boxes coming*


Lol nope. I only see one


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> *wonders if they were smart enough to realize the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wonder if he knows that he made a mistake of epic proportions*


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

lol wtf is that


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> lol wtf is that


That my friend is a pissed off wombat


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

And Dan I know you just got a lot of balls in the mail, but you might be using them wrong


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Just like them Wombats. Always bumpin their gums but aint sayin nothin...:biglaugh:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Just like them Wombats. Always bumpin their gums but aint sayin nothin...:biglaugh:


Ahhh just like them squids... Drop a stupid comment and run away.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Ahhh just like them squids... Drop a stupid comment and run away.


Ya a they leave a nice ink trail too so they are easy to find later.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


>


Run away now little squid.. are you sure it isn't private squid????


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Soon my friends, all will be revealed.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I'm going to ask the mods to move this from the cigar bomb forum, to the pr0n bomb forum...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I think I'm going to ask my brothers USMC unit to visit your house after drinking and tell them you're an army guy who was dissing the corps.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I think I'm going to ask my brothers USMC unit to visit your house after drinking and tell them you're an army guy who was dissing the corps.


Do it... Marines love my house. My house basically just has guns cigars booze fishing stuff ect. Oh and a big Ass American flag on the wall.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow. Sounds good to me!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Do it... Marines love my house. My house basically just has guns cigars booze fishing stuff ect. Oh and a big Ass American flag on the wall.


but you're missing one of these:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> but you're missing one of these:


No I don't have a USMC flag. I can't really choose a favorite branch. Once a year I volunteer at the range to help wounded vets get back into shooting sports. So if i choose sides everyone would get pissy. I bring out an arsenal for everyone to play with.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Fair enough.

Speaking of the range....your thoughts on a handgun? I've wanted one for years, though for several reasons I've been unable to buy one yet... though soon as this wedding is over, looking to save up a few bucks. Anything you can recommend? I want something super reliable and accurate in a 9mm because I'm cheap and want to shoot it a lot.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Speaking of the range....your thoughts on a handgun? I've wanted one for years, though for several reasons I've been unable to buy one yet... though soon as this wedding is over, looking to save up a few bucks. Anything you can recommend? I want something *super reliable* and *accurate* in a 9mm because I'm *cheap* and want to shoot it a lot.


Glock 17/19? Or if you have tiny gorilla hands a 26 :tongue:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Speaking of the range....your thoughts on a handgun? I've wanted one for years, though for several reasons I've been unable to buy one yet... though soon as this wedding is over, looking to save up a few bucks. Anything you can recommend? I want something super reliable and accurate in a 9mm because I'm cheap and want to shoot it a lot.


If its your first handgun I would go with an xdm. Great shooter out of the box. Now if you've owed handguns before I would go with a 1911 but those have a higher price tag, bit they rock.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Glock 17/19? Or if you have tiny gorilla hands a 26 :tongue:


To hell with tactical tupperware.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

and wtf is an xdm? I'm a noob in this category.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> and wtf is an xdm? I'm a noob in this category.


Springfield Armory XDM is a polimer frame pistol (kind of like a glock). It has a match grade barrel so it is super accurate. The reason you should go with an xd over glock or m&p is because you can change an xd to grow with your abilities. There are thousands of mods you can do to the gun.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

meatcake said:


> Ya a they leave a nice ink trail too so they are easy to find later.


Silly dingbat...er...wambat....youre mistaken...what YOU clam is an ink trail is really the grease spot that is usually left when we mighty squids bomb a poor soul into oblivion...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> Springfield Armory XDM is a polimer frame pistol (kind of like a glock). It has a match grade barrel so it is super accurate. The reason you should go with an xd over glock or m&p is because you can change an xd to grow with your abilities. There are thousands of mods you can do to the gun.


I'll trade ya one for some sticks :twitch:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I'll trade ya one for some sticks :twitch:


LOL sorry I don't have one. I have a regular xd coming to me from front sight, but I have sti for the type of shooting I do. I don't have too many regular pistols most of my stuff is high performance stuff.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

shootinmatt said:


> LOL sorry I don't have one. I have a regular xd coming to me from front sight, but I have sti for the type of shooting I do. I don't have too many regular pistols most of my stuff is high performance stuff.


your loss lol


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Speaking of loss, did you lose a hand in the explosion mr wombat?


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

This read is amazing! Can't wait to see the carnage! Go, Gorilla, Go!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Well I got package 1 of ?. A cd from the band called the Wombats. I will post pics tonight when I'm off from work.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Mr Dude65 said:


> This read is amazing! Can't wait to see the carnage! Go, Gorilla, Go!


Yea, me too. :crazy:


----------

